# Franciaországi életről bővebben...!



## Claire79 (2011 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


Lehet, hogy nem éppen a legmegfelelőbb témában indítottam el a topikot, de arról szeretnék beszélgetni Franciaországban élő magyarokkal, hogy milyen az ottani élet?!


Konkrétabban az érdekelne, hogy mennyire lehet ott megélni, kijönni a munkabérekből, mennyire lehet félretenni, mennyibe kerül egy átlagos albérlet, mennyi szokott lenni egy átlagos munkabér - pl. legrosszabb esetben -, mennyi idő alatt lehet kinn munkát szerezni, ha a helyszínen vagyunk, mennyire lehet beilleszkedni a franciák közé társadalmilag, szórakozásilag stb., de lényegében minden érdekelne, ami az ottani életvitelhez kapcsolódik!

Olyanok tapasztalatát is várom, akik kiköltözve, tehát helyszínen tanulták meg a nyelvet, akár egyedül, akár nyelviskolai oktatás keretén belül … azaz pl. mennyibe kerülnek átlagosan a nyelviskolák, mennyi idő alatt lehet kinn beszélgető képessé válni stb.

Gondolom minden területen más és más a helyzet, ezért konkrétabban Párizs, Marseille és Nizza érdekelne.

Persze némi ismeretem van nekem is, de az édes-kevés egy új élet kezdéséhez, ezért tényleg örülnék neki, ha ott élő magyarok mondanák el tapasztalataikat.
A nyelvet még nem beszélem, egy-két hete kezdtem el itthon tanulni, önállóan, tehát egyenlőre leginkább csak kíváncsiságból érdekelnének ezek a dolgok!


Olyan kommentek viszont köszönöm, de nem kérek, hogy „ott sincs kolbászból a kerítés”, szerintem ez mindenhol így van és ezt minden értelmes ember tudja!


Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 18)

De legalább már valaki hozzá szólt a témához! 



herrob írta:


> Még nem voltam


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 18)

Ja, ha esetleg nem voltam eléggé egyértelmű, akkor egyrészt tényleg minden téma érdekel, ami Franciaországgal kapcsolatos, másrészt meg nem csak tapasztalattal rendelkezőket várok ide, hanem nyilván mindenkit, akit érdekel a téma és szívesen beszélgetnének erről!


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 21)

Hát nem értem ugyan, hogy miért, de ahogy elnézem ez a topik hallott ügy lesz! 
Egy másik fórumon megtudtam néhány választ így leírom azok számára, akiket szintén érdekelhetnek hasonló kérdések.
Szóval ott azt mondták, hogy Párizsban egy egy szobás lakás ára 800 euro körül van, de vidéken olcsóbb.
A munkabérek, ami engem illet engem pék szakma érdekelt, így azt mondom...szóval a pékek munkabére általában 1400 és 2400 euro között mozognak.
A munka idő pékeknél 6-7 óra, ünnepek alatt max. 8 óra.

Remélem tudtam segíteni, és legalább ennyi haszna volt a topiknak!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Május 21)

Pas de Calais


----------



## Elodie (2011 Május 21)

Claire79 írta:


> Hát nem értem ugyan, hogy miért, de ahogy elnézem ez a topik hallott ügy lesz!
> Egy másik fórumon megtudtam néhány választ így leírom azok számára, akiket szintén érdekelhetnek hasonló kérdések.
> Szóval ott azt mondták, hogy Párizsban egy egy szobás lakás ára 800 euro körül van, de vidéken olcsóbb.
> A munkabérek, ami engem illet engem pék szakma érdekelt, így azt mondom...szóval a pékek munkabére általában 1400 és 2400 euro között mozognak.
> ...



Szia !

Nem tudom, hogy "sokan" fognak-e ide irni, de érdekes a téma...
En már 17 éve élek Párizstol nem messze. Családom van és dolgozok. Mirol szeretnél tudni ? Kérdezzél és válaszolok...

üdv, Judit


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 26)

Hát végül is azt már tudom, hogy az alap szakmámba, ha kiköltöznék, akkor mi várna rám, illetve ugyanezt a páromra is.

Viszont pl. érdekelnének olyan dolgok, hogy Párizson belül milyenek egyes kerületek, tehát mint itthon is ugye a 2.ker nagyon jó, a 10.ker hát nem annyira stb.
Meg úgy általánosságban minden, a szórakozási lehetőségek, hogy mennyire befogadóak a franciák, mennyire lehet beilleszkedni, vagy pl. mennyire ítélkező típúsuak stb.

Az a baj, hogy nekem konkrét kérdésem úgy nincs, deha majd esetleg kiköltöznék legyen némi ismeretem a népről és ugye itt nem a történelmi részre vagyok kíváncsi, hanem amolyan főbb jellemvonásokra.



Elodie írta:


> Szia !
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy "sokan" fognak-e ide irni, de érdekes a téma...
> En már 17 éve élek Párizstol nem messze. Családom van és dolgozok. Mirol szeretnél tudni ? Kérdezzél és válaszolok...
> ...


----------



## Claire79 (2011 Május 26)

De pl. érdekelnének még ottani sztorik is, mindennapos élmények stb. 



Elodie írta:


> Szia !
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy "sokan" fognak-e ide irni, de érdekes a téma...
> En már 17 éve élek Párizstol nem messze. Családom van és dolgozok. Mirol szeretnél tudni ? Kérdezzél és válaszolok...
> ...


----------



## zhal (2011 Július 6)

*Olcsó szállás*

Olyan infója/tapasztalata van esetleg valakinek, ami nagyon olcsó szállásokról szól viszonylag hosszabb kinntartózkodáshoz? Egyházi, ideiglenes szociális munkás, ilyesmi?

Köszi.


----------



## gasparm (2011 Július 29)

Claire79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> <o</o
> Lehet, hogy nem éppen a legmegfelelőbb témában indítottam el a topikot, de arról szeretnék beszélgetni Franciaországban élő magyarokkal, hogy milyen az ottani élet?!
> ...


En itt elek Nemetorszägba a FRancia hatärnäl !Elsass nal szeretnek itteni magyarokkal megismerkedni mert akarok megtanulni Franciäul!Jelentkezzetek!kiss


----------



## gasparm (2011 Július 29)

gasparm írta:


> En itt elek Nemetorszägba a FRancia hatärnäl !Elsass nal szeretnek itteni magyarokkal megismerkedni mert akarok megtanulni Franciäul!Jelentkezzetek!kiss


Megprobälok Strassburg rol egy pär kepet tenni es a majomhegyröl!


----------



## milkweed (2011 Július 31)

Tudja valaki, hogy Párizsban kb milyen áron lehet lakást bérelni? Nagyon drágák?


----------



## k76u5b (2011 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok!
Én 1 éve vagyok (folyamatosan) Franciaországban, jelenleg Montpellier-ben vagyok.
Kérdezzetek, ha időm engedi, írok szívesen 

Szerintem elég jól el lehet lenni, ha van munkád, a segély-, egyéb rendszereket még nem ismertem ki én sem... (hihihi)
Az adminisztráció világhírű(en bonyolult), az emberek - háát. Itt délen inkább felszínesek, mármint nem akarnak igazán barátkozni, de persze mindenhol meg lehet találni a rokonlelkeket 

Itt, a régióban sok a külföldi, de még így is szinte kizárólag francia nyelvtudással lehet munkát találni.


----------



## hama0517 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Kicsit szebbet és jobbat vártam Párizstól :-(.


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!
Megkellett változtatnom a nickemet, mert nem bírtam, hogy belépni, többek közt emiatt is voltam eltünve, de már leszek, csak ezzel a nickkel, amiről most írok!  

Valaki írta, hogy szeretné megtanulni a franciát, hát jelenleg én is azon vagyok, a sok válogatás óta végül a Villám Francia tananyaga mellett döntöttem, azzal most így egy-két hónap után végre haladok is, így én azt ajánlom!

Illetve már másik topikba is írtam, de ide is írom, hogy aki szintén ebből tanul jelenleg, vagy tanult ebből azoknak érdekelne a véleménye, tapasztalata, illetve jó lenne - ha van kedve hozzá -, hogyha felvennénk a kapcsolatot közvetlenebbül, abból a célból, hogy pl. a beszéltető anyagrészt élőbeszédként tudjuk egymással gyakorolni, mert még nekem ezt javasolták, hogy keressek vkit, de végül is én magam is így gondolom, hogyha összefognánk, akkor könnyebb lenne a tanulás!


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

hama0517 írta:


> Kicsit szebbet és jobbat vártam Párizstól :-(.


 
Miért? Mi a gondod vele?
Azért is kérdezem, mert én anno mikor kinn voltam még szép és jó volt, de ez az anno kb. 12 éve volt, szóval miben változott azóta?


----------



## hevelar (2011 Szeptember 5)

én még nem is voltam ott sosem.


----------



## Salacor (2012 Január 22)

Eddig csak a Loire-menti településeken jártam, elsőként pl Tour-ban. Valamint Párizsban, természetesen, ha már egyszer arra utaztam.


----------



## ancsiszu (2012 Március 26)

Mindig nagyon érdekelt Franciaország..bár sajnos egy-két helyről azt hallottam, nem nagyon szeretnek más nyelven beszélni...úgyhogy csak ezért elkezdtem franciát tanulni...még nem adtam fel


----------



## floppy (2012 Augusztus 14)

Tudom javasolni Peter Mayle könyveit.... pl Egy év provanceben.... humorral, jó stilusban irja le a Francia életet egy külföldi szeméből....


----------



## farah (2012 November 22)

Nagyon jó ez a téma ! A lányom is franciát akar tanulni, én is tanultam gimiben, és szeretném őt kivinni, hogy lássa az országot. Párizsról tényleg nagyon megoszlanak a vélemények.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2015 Augusztus 17)

ancsiszu írta:


> Mindig nagyon érdekelt Franciaország..bár sajnos egy-két helyről azt hallottam, nem nagyon szeretnek más nyelven beszélni...úgyhogy csak ezért elkezdtem franciát tanulni...még nem adtam fel


Amikor a tv-ben látom a Tour de France-t mindig a tájat csodálom. Bár személyesen soha nem jártam ott, nincs olyan ismerősöm, aki kinn járt, és pozitívan nyilatkozott volna a Franciákról. Nemrég kinn volt egy rokonom, és Ő is azt mondta, hogy kimondottan barátságtalannak itélte őket. Annyira erős már az ellenszenvük az idegennekkel, hogy pl. bementek egy bevásárló központba, és egymás között magyarul beszéltek. A biztonsági őr meghallotta, és már fogta is a rádióját, és jelezte a kollégáinak, hogy vigyázzatok, külföldiek vannak a boltban. A rokonom párja nagyon jól beszél franciául, így mindent hallott és értett. A kollégám buszos turista úton volt kinn, Megálltak egy helyen, hogy megkérdezzék, hol találnak benzinkutat. Az illetőt megkérdezték beszél-e angolul, mire az indulatos hangsullyal csak annyit mondott "NO" Nem is próbálkoztak tovább.


----------



## sogat (2015 Szeptember 3)

Egy év provancebent én is olvastam, ajánlom!


----------



## Ambrus Eliza (2022 Június 5)

Ha esetleg még mindig érdekel én szivesen megosztom tapasztalataim, de gondolom azota már kiköltöztél, ha akartál


----------

